
The rolling shutter effect visualized - yumaikas
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNVtMmLlnoE
======
Finnucane
Rolling shutters go way back.

[http://www.largeformatphotography.info/forum/showthread.php?...](http://www.largeformatphotography.info/forum/showthread.php?31903-Jacques-
Henri-Lartigue-and-his-camera)

